
ISIS Has Its Own Secure Messaging App - doctorshady
http://fortune.com/2016/01/13/isis-has-its-own-secure-messaging-app/
======
angersock
Another piece in the war on general computation sliding into place. :(

~~~
doctorshady
Yeah, especially after the State of the Union speech last night.

I can't find the article, but there was one - I think about the Silicon Valley
meeting last week where they quoted Whitehouse lawyers saying they'd take
another push at the encryption debate if it could clearly be associated in
some way with an attack.

EDIT: This one, actually. [https://theintercept.com/2016/01/12/apples-tim-
cook-lashes-o...](https://theintercept.com/2016/01/12/apples-tim-cook-lashes-
out-at-white-house-officials-for-being-wishy-washy-on-encryption/)

